
Still can't get udemy to remove my pirated courses they're selling - gortok
https://twitter.com/troyhunt/status/670149991881531392
======
nickjj
Udemy is by far one of the worst platforms I've ever used as an instructor.
They are the most shady company I've encountered.

They will even brand your videos without your consent by adding Udemy logo
watermarks to every video.

If you guys want to hear another horror story about Udemy, take a skim
through:

[http://blog.nickjanetakis.com/post/133482093993/less-
than-24...](http://blog.nickjanetakis.com/post/133482093993/less-
than-24-hours-on-udemy-as-an-instructor-and)

(note: this post was written a few days ago)

Someone really needs to step up and create a more reasonable course hosting
platform.

